# 2 syrian hamsters Essex



## xkimxo

*Location*: Rainham/Essex
*Kind of hamster*: Syrian female
*Hamster age*: approx 4 months
*Name*: Sage
*Reason they were abandoned?* Previous owner who didnt even like hamsters had kept 2 syrians together and they had fought so i took them both in.
*Any health problems/special needs?* Sage was injured in the fight and it was thought she was going to loose her tail. She also had bad mites, was undernourished and dehydrated. She has now fully recovered and her tail has healed. Her ears are a little torn which is the only evidence left of her previous life.
*Any behavioral problems?* Sage is very very docile and i actually thought there was something medically wrong but the vet has passed her as now healthy.
*Type of household hamster would best be suited to*: Shes a very friendly docile girl and good with adults and kids but i feel she would be best suited to someone with hamster experience.
*Link to rescue facility*:
*For more information send PM on forum? *yes

Sage is a little sweetie and deserves a spoiled life. Shes a little fighter who is so loving despite whats shes been through. I am in Rainham, Essex but i can travel a short distance for the right home. Any questions please ask.










*Location: *Rainham/Essex
*Kind of hamster:* Syrian female
*Hamster age:* approx 4 months
*Name:* Aspen
*Reason they were abandoned?* Previous owner who didnt even like hamsters had kept 2 syrians together and they had fought so i took them both in (see Sage above).
*Any health problems/special needs?* none
*Any behavioral problems?* Aspen is an extremly nervous girl, i have had her about a month now and its only been the last week or so she has not run into her house when im by the cage. She wont take treats from my hand yet either but will now come out for a look if you hold something near her.
*Type of household hamster would best be suited to:* Experienced hamster home only please.
*Link to rescue facility:*
*For more information send PM on forum?* yes

Aspen needs someone thats experienced with hamsters to help bring her out of her shell. Shes a beautiful girl (all white except for a few patches on her head) that deserves a good home and can be shown that there are nice people in the world. I am in Rainham, Essex but i can travel a short distance for the right home. Any questions please ask.

Please note that the cage pictured is just a holding cage whilst her cage is being cleaned.


----------



## DKDREAM

they are both beautiful Can i ask what has Aspen done to her toe? on the picture it looks sore.


----------



## xkimxo

It does look a bit red in that pic dosnt it, hammy pads can be quite pink though so i think its just the pic, although ive not been able to pick her up properly i do get a good look of her when shes climbing about or is in the cage pictured whilst her main cage is being cleaned


----------



## DKDREAM

Just want to say I think its a lovely thing that you did for both hammies, I wish more people would research animals better before getting them.


----------



## xkimxo

Thank you  and believe me i feel exactly the same, the state some animals have arrived in here is awful, theres some pics of what Sage looked like here http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/205744-updates-piccies.html its thanks to this forum ive homed a few pets and i rehomed a syrian yesterday through another one. Im hoping to become an official small animal rescue in the near future.


----------



## Guest

Kim do you fancy another visit?


----------



## xkimxo

whose taken your fancy? You know i love homing to you


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> whose taken your fancy? You know i love homing to you


I was thinking Sage 
I wish I had space for both


----------



## xkimxo

I am more than happy to home Sage to you  She such a little sweetie, reason i want her to go to someone experienced is because of how slow she is and its poss she could have something wrong with her. She does everything like a normal hammy but just alot slower although she does have little bursts of energy on her wheel.

Oh and dont worry about Aspen, i know you would if you could, if Sage goes to you it means i will have more time to work with her, i think she will end up permenantly with me tbh but im more than happy with that


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> I am more than happy to home Sage to you  She such a little sweetie, reason i want her to go to someone experienced is because of how slow she is and its poss she could have something wrong with her. She does everything like a normal hammy but just alot slower although she does have little bursts of energy on her wheel.


 My heart melted when I first saw her picture


----------



## xkimxo

Wait till you have a cuddle with her  Theres something about her that just makes you feel all warm and happy. I would love to keep her but if i do then i cant help others and Aspen needs alot of one on one attention. Its possible i can get to you next week if thats any good? But if i cant then week after next is good .


----------



## Guest

Next week is good for me , what day are you thinking?


----------



## xkimxo

Ahh brilliant  It will most likely be tuesday as my OH thinks thats his day off but i cant be 100% sure, he finds out on sundays when he will be off although he can request to be off on the tues. I really need to suck it up and drive on motorways again


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> Ahh brilliant  It will most likely be tuesday as my OH thinks thats his day off but i cant be 100% sure, he finds out on sundays when he will be off although he can request to be off on the tues. I really need to suck it up and drive on motorways again


Awesome :cornut:
I understand your fear hun, when I was still driving, motorways used to make me really anxious  There are so many idiot drivers out there :mad5:


----------



## xkimxo

Ahh cool, i shall pm you when i know for definate and thank you so so much, you really are awsome!! 

I used to be ok on motorways up until a couple years ago when a hugeee lorry wouldnt let me in his lane as my lane was coming to an end so i was approaching a steel barrier, i had my foot to the floor to get to 115mph to get in front of him to get in, i was shaking and now i just get really panicky and feel i cant breathe properly


----------



## Guest

Getting a bit excited now, just ordering Sage a new Karlie wheel and a few other things


----------



## xkimxo

Ahh im so happy shes another lucky ham . Do you know what cage shes going to have yet?


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> Ahh im so happy shes another lucky ham . Do you know what cage shes going to have yet?


A ZZ2 or a hamster heaven depending on what button I push in 5 minutes


----------



## Guest

Sage is going to have a hamster heaven


----------



## xkimxo

Thats great to hear the lucky girl , its brought a smile to my face, i found out a short while ago ive lost Dexter :crying:, i started a thread in rodents for the full story, my whole day feels thrown now i just want to sit in bed


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> Thats great to hear the lucky girl , its brought a smile to my face, i found out a short while ago ive lost Dexter :crying:, i started a thread in rodents for the full story, my whole day feels thrown now i just want to sit in bed


Ohh no I'm so sorry hun -hugs- xx


----------

